# Incomplete 1099-K



## alaex (Mar 28, 2018)

Lines 5G-5L on my 1099-K (for months July through December) are empty. As a result my income is grossly underreported. 
Before I go through pains of contacting Uber support, I would like to know if this happened to many people and what is the best course of action in this case.


----------



## percy_ardmore (Jun 4, 2019)

What do your bank deposits add up to? At least that total should be close to your yearly income.


----------



## alaex (Mar 28, 2018)

59k in direct deposits. 30k reported on 1099-k and 5k on 1099-misc. So basically Uber issued 1099 for the first half year. 
Should I just self-report the missing income, or bug Uber to issue new 1099-K (will they even do it?).


----------



## LV23 (Aug 10, 2018)

How did you get you 1099s? All I see on my Tax Information tab is an annual summary, which you can use for tax purposes. Lots of threads from others who also have not received their 1099s on the partner website.


----------



## Sticksmix (Dec 8, 2018)

Mine is a 1099-Misc that came in the mail but it's the same story where the number is much less than what I earned and I don't know why because it's just the one box that says "Nonemployee compensation".


----------



## tjuber (Oct 26, 2018)

alaex said:


> Lines 5G-5L on my 1099-K (for months July through December) are empty. As a result my income is grossly underreported.
> Before I go through pains of contacting Uber support, I would like to know if this happened to many people and what is the best course of action in this case.


mine is also missing all rides taken after August. Uber said they are working on it....


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Sticksmix said:


> Mine is a 1099-Misc that came in the mail but it's the same story where the number is much less than what I earned and I don't know why because it's just the one box that says "Nonemployee compensation".


You are missing your 1099-k, your gross income. The one you got is just your bonuses.



alaex said:


> Lines 5G-5L on my 1099-K (for months July through December) are empty. As a result my income is grossly underreported.
> Before I go through pains of contacting Uber support, I would like to know if this happened to many people and what is the best course of action in this case.


Have you checked the dashboard to see if the ones in there are correct?


alaex said:


> 59k in direct deposits. 30k reported on 1099-k and 5k on 1099-misc. So basically Uber issued 1099 for the first half year.
> Should I just self-report the missing income, or bug Uber to issue new 1099-K (will they even do it?).


I don't know how you'd self-report because you don't know how much Uber made. . You have to claim everything as gross and then deduct Their service and platform fees



LV23 said:


> How did you get you 1099s? All I see on my Tax Information tab is an annual summary, which you can use for tax purposes. Lots of threads from others who also have not received their 1099s on the partner website.


Did you opt-in to have your tax documents Sent electronically? If you didn't you'll get them in the mail.


----------

